# Golf anyone?



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/NcStar-AGOLF-AR15-Golf-Launcher/dp/B003ELMSFC/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1336142657&sr=8-1


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

FORE !


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

That would be fun ! Reminds me I need to make a new spud launcher...LOL


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

PULL!!!!!


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Awesome.... I wonder what they would think if I pulled out the AR on the first tee of the club and launched one! I bet they would resend their invite.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Looks like fun. For a minute, I thought it was going to be a piece on rifle golf.


----------



## MountainCoyotes (Mar 16, 2012)

thats awesome they make everything hahaha


----------

